# Tollerton Park



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

I read on here about a meet at Tollerton Park. I was duly sent the information and thought...I'll get round to that at the weekend.

Guess what.....can I find anything to do with it in my topics or e mail....absolutely NO.

Can anyone give me the thread thingy to do it for August Bank Holiday.

Thanks.

Tony


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Tony

>>Look Here<<

The Meets and Rallies are on the front page near the bottom

Steve


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Tony, your name is already on there! Looking forward to meeting you 

Dave

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=171


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks Dave. I appreciate the confirmation but wanted to know exactly how I pay my money.

Tony


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Pay Mandy or myself when you arrive Tony

Cheers Dave


----------

